# NG Katalog online!



## benni (6. Juli 2009)

Hallo Leute,

für alle, die es interessiert. Habe heute den NG Katalog online gefunden.

Hier der Link:

http://issuu.com/naturagart/docs/naturagart-katalog-2009/100

Quelle: issuu.com

Viele Grüße
Benni


----------



## robsig12 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: NG Katalog online!*

Hi Benni,

ganz nett, aber ich halte da lieber etwas in den Händen. 

Ich mag auch keine längeren Texte als PDF o. so, und drucke mir diese bei Interesse zum Lesen aus.

Glaube so geht es mehreren Leuten.


----------



## benni (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: NG Katalog online!*

Geht mir nicht anders - der NG Katalog ist seit 2 Jahre meine Gute Nacht Lektüre ;.))


----------



## CityCobra (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: NG Katalog online!*

Und wie lade ich das Ding als PDF runter?


----------



## mitch (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: NG Katalog online!*

am besten gehst du auf die naturagart seite ==> info ==> katalog 2009 ==> Um den Katalog als Gesamt-PDF (48,8 Mb) anzusehen, bitte [DLMURL="http://www.naturagart.com/naturagart/magazin/images/stories/katalog2009/naturagart-katalog-2009.pdf%20target="]hier klicken[/DLMURL].



oder einfach nur da drauf  : http://www.naturagart.com/images/stories/katalog2009/naturagart-katalog-2009.pdf


so einfach geht das


----------



## marcus18488 (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: NG Katalog online!*

Ansonsten einfach den Katalog bestellen. Kommt innerhalb von 3-4 Tagen. So war es jedenfalls bei mir

Lg Marcus


----------

